# Bad two weeks on the bench



## nissan11 (Jun 24, 2016)

I've had a terrible two weeks of bench press and I don't know what I've done wrong.

I'm running this program:

Week 1 - 65% 3×10

Week 2 - 75% 5x5

Week 3 - 85% 5x3

Week 4 -70% 3x10

Week 5 - 80% 5×5

Week 6 - 90% 5×3

Week 7 - test 1RM

Week 8 - deload


From 5-11-16 to 5-23-16 I was on vacation and not training. Even though I was part way through a cycle when I left, I started over at 65% with bench press when I got back home. According to my log I hit all my reps as usual until last week, 6-16-16. It was 70% day and I only hit 9 reps on my last set, and 6-9 were with rest pauses. That's never happened before. In the past I have VERY occasionally missed the very last rep of my last set in an exercise,  but I've never stalled at rep 6 of 10.
Today (6-24-16) was chest day again. I attempted 70% again and did even worse. I failed on rep 10 of my second set, and only completed 7 reps in my last set.

Since last week I made sure I was getting plenty of sleep and eating plenty. I even took 7 days off of alcohol completely. 

What am I doing wrong? What should I do now? I'm continuing on with the program in squat and dead lift and those are going fine.
Also, if I ever miss my last rep in the future again like last week, what should I do? Start over? Deload again?


----------



## IHI (Jun 24, 2016)

How often eacheck week or is that program for each day routine twice a week?


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 24, 2016)

Each muscle group gets hit once a week.


----------



## snake (Jun 24, 2016)

Personally, I hate those structured workouts; it seems like guys are doing too much or too little (yeah bring on the shitstorm)

If I'm set up for an increase because things are moving and I don't get the last one I was hoping for, no big deal. If I gave it my all that day, I'm good with that. Hell, that weight isn't going anywhere, it will still be there next week. With that in mind, why not just try it again next week? It's not like you're trying to peak for a meet, right? Just keep at it until you get it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 24, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> I've had a terrible two weeks of bench press and I don't know what I've done wrong.
> 
> I'm running this program:
> 
> ...



You did it backwards.  Week 1 thru 3 is 60 70 80. Next three weeks bump 5% 

Going forward change the bump in % for bench to 3%.

You may have unknowingly changed something in your bench technique too. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 24, 2016)

I've never seen a strength program go more than 3 weeks without a deload on the 4th. Maybe it's just time for some recovery.


Edit...  Never mind I see Pillar has you covered.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 24, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You did it backwards.  Week 1 thru 3 is 60 70 80. Next three weeks bump 5%
> 
> Going forward change the bump in % for bench to 3%.
> 
> You may have unknowingly changed something in your bench technique too. Keep that in mind.



Thanks! I'll do that.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 25, 2016)

3 sets of ten at 70 percent is actually kinda of tough. I wouldn't be upset if I didn't get all reps. Especially if you're doing the percentage based off 100% of your max. Base them off 95 percent.  That's how most programs are anyways


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh really?


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 25, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> 3 sets of ten at 70 percent is actually kinda of tough. I wouldn't be upset if I didn't get all reps. Especially if you're doing the percentage based off 100% of your max. Base them off 95 percent.  That's how most programs are anyways



5/3/1 even goes down to 90% for a working max.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> Oh really?



Yeah 30 reps at 70 percent is tough especially if you are doing sets of ten.  Swap the sets and reps so it's 10 x 3 instead of 3 x 10.  Same volume. Different intensity


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 25, 2016)

But the 3x10 is better for hypertrophy, right? 

So if I keep the same set and rep scheme I've been doing but drop everything 5% I should be good?

Or are you suggesting I switch to 10 sets of 3 even after I drop 5%?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 25, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> But the 3x10 is better for hypertrophy, right?
> 
> So if I keep the same set and rep scheme I've been doing but drop everything 5% I should be good?
> 
> Or are you suggesting I switch to 10 sets of 3 even after I drop 5%?



No. Volume is volume.  Lifting x amount of pounds in a given period of time will cause adaptation.

Say you do a triple, 10 of them actually and they are done every minute on the minute.

Next week same drill. But add 5 pounds.  

You increased vplume and therefore stress on the muscle. Adaptation will occur.

I see better hypertrophy in the 5 rep range because I am conditioned for a heavy triple.  Point is, add weight or do something different and like some form of magic muscle appears.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 27, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> No. Volume is volume.  Lifting x amount of pounds in a given period of time will cause adaptation.
> 
> Say you do a triple, 10 of them actually and they are done every minute on the minute.
> 
> ...




When you say add weight or do something different, are you saying that I'm adapting to the 3x10/5x5/5x3 program even though I add 5% in the second wave? 

Should I alternate 10x3/3x10 weekly? Per cycle?

How can I run this program long term and minimize/avoid adaptation? Should I alternate the compound exercises every cycle?

For example, is it OK to flat bench, traditional dead lift and back squat every cycle or should I rotate in something like decline bench press, sumo dead lift and box squat?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> When you say add weight or do something different, are you saying that I'm adapting to the 3x10/5x5/5x3 program even though I add 5% in the second wave?
> 
> Should I alternate 10x3/3x10 weekly? Per cycle?
> 
> ...



No you can run it perpetually for the most part. Some of the time a deload is needed for compensation.

The way you really are gonna add strength is thru the assistance work.  Whether it's assistance lifts that are heavy or not that heavy but build muscle.

The last paragraph you asked a question that comes down to philosophy.  Someone who follows westside for example will say don't do your comp lifts but follow a concurrent program.

My philosophy is that for a raw lifter those lifts require practice.  But the gains come from the assistance lifts.  For example you run a wave with good mornings and deficit deadlifts as assistance to your comp dl.

The good morning and deficit pull will strengthen the dl itself.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 27, 2016)

I really appreciate your help!

One more thing...

By assistant lifts you mean accessory lifts, right? 

How should they be structured? Should I change them all every week? Should I change one in every muscle group per week? 

For example:

Week 1 on leg day...

60% 3×10 back squats

Front squats 14-12-10-8 at near failure for every set?

Barbell glute bridges 8-8-8-8



Week 2 is 70% 5×5 back squats


What should I do for assistance exercises?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 28, 2016)

nissan11 said:


> I really appreciate your help!
> 
> One more thing...
> 
> ...



Assistance lifts are lifts like deficit pulls, buffalo bar bench and ssb squats. It's physical preparedness most directly related to the big lifts.

Accessory lifts are things like glute ham raises which directly affect the muscles that drive the lifts.

An easy way to structure this

Competition lift 
Assistance lift 
Accessory lift 
Supplemental work 

If the comp lift of the day is super heavy then work the assistance around 7 rep range.

If it's lighter then go heavier like 3 to 5 reps.

Try and set a pr on the heavy assistance days.

Supplemental is basically curls and shit to keep the joints happy.

14 reps of front squats won't do shit. This isn't crossfit Nissan.  Not a big fan of failure for multi joint exercises either.  Keep some gas in the tank after each set.


----------



## nissan11 (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks POB! You're the man!


----------

